

What's up with all products videos using the same song? - nayefc

What&#x27;s up with all products videos literally using the same exact song?<p>I just watched Spendee&#x27;s video (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;69027145) but I&#x27;m almost positive I&#x27;ve heard this at least a few other times.
======
gverri
Not the same. It's just a trend, to use Ukelele happy songs. I think it sucks
real bad.

